# Modified of a Re-Modified HomeMade



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

A couple of youz may recall this MattW Spikeman hackup that looked to much Mojave and a whole lot of Mo.
It has languished on the bench up until an hour ago while I am waiting for another project to cure. A little nip and tuck later and now at least I might have something, something..?
I'll give it an emery board rubdown and that'll be it me thinks. This project was one of my first few where I tried cutting my own metal core, and making a sling PDP* with a professional sling template which meant the thing was a proven shooter if I could follow the lines. 
Of course that didn't happen on the lower end of this frame so here we are, again. This sling, like much of my self butchery, were all made in the name of research and exploration in order to prepare myself for the journey of The Last Two Slings**. 
This journey so far has netted a wealth of knowledge, friends, slingshots, and the understanding of the true meaning of the word 'Mercy'.
This ***Spikeman Frankensling you see before you will one day grow up to appreciate itself in ways we cannot forsee nor ever gossip about. It nearly met its fate at the hands of the desert as a simple offering to the SlingGods. You must know without question why this tale cannot be retold, and that this build was a bad performance on a great night. However, no price will ever be too large for the perfect shot! Thanks again to The Forum for guiding my hands and using my muse to mold the un-moldable into, this. Peace by Mojave Mo.

*Pre-Drill-Press era.
** Just finishing my 2nd attempt at making a top-shelf metal-core sling after nearly a dozen practice flights...!
*** The last 3 photos are Pre-Op around Nov 2018, good times, good times.



















































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Has to be a wow. Reading through I was wondering what was going to appear and could almost hear the phantom of the opera playing in the background. But that is uniquely beautiful definitely like it.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That piece looks better than ever, Mo!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

S'good lookin', man.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Now that’s a perfect fit. Nice


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks y'all. I suppose the summary here is to Plan your Build, and then Build your Plan!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

